# Цена Scandalli Conservatorio BJP 442 (не увеличенный)



## _Scandalli_ (31 Май 2013)

Scandalli Conservatorio BJP 442 S стоит 12 000 евро, я думаю 4/4 не сильно будет отличатся? Подскажите, пожалуйста!


----------

